# Paint Code Of VW Transporter Van ?



## SurGie

Can someone post me the paint code for the met mid colour grey of the newish recent models of the VW transporter ?

If you have a spare picture of this colour that would help.

Cheers


----------



## SurGie

Can anyone help ?


----------



## wookey

If you have the owners manual/service booklet there will be a printed label in there with chassis number, engine number, gearbox number and paint code.

Pretty sure the colour you're after is Natural Grey Metallic which is paint code M4M4. One thing to be aware of is there can sometimes be different shades of the same colour code. For example when I paint the bumpers on my T5 there were 3 shades of Shadow Blue Metallic so go careful with the colour match.


IMG_0341-Edit by Adam Wookey, on Flickr


----------



## SurGie

Thanks a lot for that, the colour above is the colour im after, not too dark and not too bright in shade. Im not after a colour match just the code so i can use the paint on my wheels.

The one i saw on tv was the larger transporter van but im sure they come in the same colours etc, it looks the same as the one i saw.


----------



## wookey

Natural Grey Metallic is available for both the Caddy and the Transporter.


----------



## SurGie

Perfect, thanks again.


----------



## AaronGTi

Sorry for off topic but that van is stunning!


----------



## SurGie

Yeah i'd have one, the colour is so fine :lol


----------



## wookey

Will have a pic of a T5 in that colour soon - that's if it gets delivered in the correct colour this time!


----------



## AaronGTi

Totally mate. :thumb:


----------



## SurGie

wookey said:


> If you have the owners manual/service booklet there will be a printed label in there with chassis number, engine number, gearbox number and paint code.
> 
> Pretty sure the colour you're after is Natural Grey Metallic which is paint code M4M4. One thing to be aware of is there can sometimes be different shades of the same colour code. For example when I paint the bumpers on my T5 there were 3 shades of Shadow Blue Metallic so go careful with the colour match.
> 
> 
> IMG_0341-Edit by Adam Wookey, on Flickr


I now have the paint and the code on the tin is "LH7W" not M4M4 so not sure why ?? Its called VW Natural grey BTW.

The paint looks to be the same as the picture above though.


----------



## SurGie

I have just noticed on the paperwork it does state M4M4 then at the end of the natural grey writing it then says LH7W ??? 

Is it their own code for that paint shade or something ?


----------



## David.A

LH7W - Predominantly black, blue, white and silver tints. Years 2009-2012.


----------



## SurGie

Well here they are in the above VW colour.

  

They are just the kind of look i was after, thanks wookey for the picture.


----------

